# Border guards don't understand why I go to Montreal Symphony so often



## Radames

What can I do? They have been giving me a hard time when I go to Canada. The other day they pulled me over and searched my car. Then yesterday the woman at the booth said it was suspicious that I go to Canada so often. I live less than 100 miles from Montreal and they have wonderful orchestras. The new Maison Symphoniqe hall is great. Pollack Hall at the university is good too -and the McGill Orchestra is excellent. Last week a student winner of the concerto competition did very well with the Sibelius Concerto and then they played Bruckner's 2nd Symphony - don't hear that much so I really wanted to go. Some weeks I go 3 times. The opera just did Porgy and Bess. I also take a day off from work to hit Ottawa sometimes. Last week Jon Kimura Parker played the Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No. 1. I had to go - it's rarely played and lots of fun. Then there's I Musici de Montreal, McGill chamber Orchestra, Montreal Ballet. I go to Canada at leat 50 times a year. 

Isn't a concert 100 times better than listening to a recording? It is to me, especally when it's only a 100 minute drive.


----------



## Ingélou

They just don't understand your passion for music, I suppose. Classical music lovers are a minority, and people prepared to drive 100 miles three times a week for a live concert are even rarer. Hopefully they'll get to know you and in the future wave you past.


----------



## Radames

They already should know me. I actually went to MORE concerts a few years ago. I knew a few guards back then and one time a guy just waved me though. It looks like they have some new people there now. Don't people understand that MUSIC IS LIFE!!???! I work as a chemist - BORRRRING. I want to conduct the worlds great orchestras like Yannick Nézet-Séguin!! But I never will - so I settle for going to concerts.


----------



## Ukko

Belaboring the obvious - If your appearance matches your username, there probably is a 'profiling' element - official or otherwise - involved. Your occupation doesn't help.


----------



## Aramis

Have you heard of Krystian Zimerman and his adventures? If border guards won't go easier on famous concert pianist, I'm sorry, but most likely they won't leave you in peace either. 

SUCH IS......... THIS WORLD...........


----------



## KenOC

After he wrote the opera The Death of Klinghoffer, composer John Adams found himself on the no-fly list! Don't know if he's still there...


----------



## Radames

Aramis said:


> Have you heard of Krystian Zimerman and his adventures? If border guards won't go easier on famous concert pianist, I'm sorry, but most likely they won't leave you in peace either.
> 
> SUCH IS......... THIS WORLD...........


But I'm not travelling with my own Steinway piano.


----------



## Radames

Ukko said:


> Belaboring the obvious - If your appearance matches your username, there probably is a 'profiling' element - official or otherwise - involved. Your occupation doesn't help.


No I am not Egyptian. Regular WASP guy here. They do ask me my profession. Could I lie and come up with one that DOES help?


----------



## Kopachris

Tell them your grandmother or mother in law lives in Montreal.


----------



## Radames

What if they check? Do you think I could get a Canadian family to adopt me?


----------



## Ukko

Radames said:


> No I am not Egyptian. Regular WASP guy here. They do ask me my profession. Could I lie and come up with one that DOES help?




Not good for the psyche to lie. Laborer is universal.


----------



## Radames

Canadian musician Boujemaa Razgui says U.S. customs agents in New York seized and destroyed 13 of his instruments last month. They said his handmade wood flutes were "agricultural products and they had to be destroyed." Maybe this is retaliation?
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/0...es-us-customs-tsa-border-agent_n_4531657.html


----------



## KenOC

I saw that story too (believe we had a thread on it). I can see it now:

"Yessir, I know you say it's a Steinway, but we say it's uncertified wood. Now please hand back the ax..."


----------



## quack

I found out recently that Boulez was arrested briefly by the Swiss police right after the attack on the World Trade Center because he had said 30 years previously that the opera houses should be blown up.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/1692628.stm

Not only could you be smuggling tubas or something it is damn well unpatriotic to prefer a Canadian orchestra to an American one.


----------



## Ukko

quack said:


> [...]
> Not only could you be smuggling tubas or something it is damn well unpatriotic to prefer a Canadian orchestra to an American one.


The Montreal orchestra an hour and a half away is the best he could do.


----------



## senza sordino

I live here in Canada. I go south to America a few times, and no questions asked entering. I only get the third degree and prostate exam when I return to Canada. I have travelled across a lot of other borders across the world. The most thorough questioning I get is here by the Canadian border guards. I understand your frustration.


----------



## joen_cph

Perhaps consider it the other way round ... you are slowly raising their curiosity about the subject of your interest ...


----------



## Radames

senza sordino said:


> I live here in Canada. I go south to America a few times, and no questions asked entering. I only get the third degree and prostate exam when I return to Canada. I have travelled across a lot of other borders across the world. The most thorough questioning I get is here by the Canadian border guards. I understand your frustration.


It used to be the other way - they often gave me a hard time coming back to the states. Had dogs sniffing the car a couple of times. Searched my car several times. A couple of times they made me sign a paper decaring the value of everyything I bought in canada before they searched my car -even when I had not bought anything.

I was planning on going up to hear Kremer play the Sibelius tonight, but I don't want to deal with that crap. I Musici is playing there this weekend too. PTTHHP!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Keep all your ticket stubs and any other Montreal concert mementos in the car with you - maybe they'll help to convince them why you keep going there.


----------



## PetrB

How about, "I'm a classical music fanatic, love live performances, and your orchestra is the nearest world-class orchestra to where I live." 'Struth, and it is nationalist flattering.

Rough guessing your location, don't forget the Buffalo Philharmonic!


----------



## Radames

PetrB said:


> How about, "I'm a classical music fanatic, love live performances, and your orchestra is the nearest world-class orchestra to where I live." 'Struth, and it is nationalist flattering.
> 
> Rough guessing your location, don't forget the Buffalo Philharmonic!


I'm in VT. Buffalo is pretty far. I heard them at SPAC last year though. Boston is closer than Buffalo. There's actually a good orchestra called the Orchestra of Northern NY that plays in Potsdam. The Crane school of music at the uni there has a good orchestra too. Last year I heard a wonderful Shostakovitch 6th Symphony by the school's orchestra - free. The hall there is a bit over-reverberant, but that's better than too dry.

You would think that they would be complimented that I love Canada so much. It actually is a wonderful country.


----------



## PetrB

Radames said:


> You would think that they would be complimented that I love Canada so much. It actually is a wonderful country.


"I'm a classical music fanatic, love live performances, and your orchestra is the nearest world-class orchestra to where I live."

That is complimentary -- try it.


----------



## KenOC

Definitely do *not* recommend, "Yeah, well just wait until we annex you. THEN you'll see!"


----------



## Antony

Radames said:


> I'm in VT. Buffalo is pretty far. I heard them at SPAC last year though. Boston is closer than Buffalo. There's actually a good orchestra called the Orchestra of Northern NY that plays in Potsdam. The Crane school of music at the uni there has a good orchestra too. Last year I heard a wonderful Shostakovitch 6th Symphony by the school's orchestra - free. The hall there is a bit over-reverberant, but that's better than too dry.
> 
> You would think that they would be complimented that I love Canada so much. It actually is a wonderful country.


Just don't understand why you live in VT and don't want to attend MET instead of attend production in Montreal and Ottawa with all the craps of border guards? MET always has wonderful opera calendar. My opinion is MET is much better than Montreal and Ottawa. The great pianist Marc-Andre Hamelin actually lives in Philadelphia!

Even better, you can watch -live- MET productions in movie theaters. Last week, there was Renee Fleming in Rusalka


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wearing a Canadiens jersey might help a little (unless the border guards are all Maple Leafs fans).


----------



## Vaneyes

Tell them you're going for poutine. They should smile and say, "Enjoy."

Or, you may want to apply for a Nexus card.

http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/trusted_traveler/nexus_prog/


----------



## Radames

Antony said:


> Just don't understand why you live in VT and don't want to attend MET instead of attend production in Montreal and Ottawa with all the craps of border guards? MET always has wonderful opera calendar. My opinion is MET is much better than Montreal and Ottawa. The great pianist Marc-Andre Hamelin actually lives in Philadelphia!
> 
> Even better, you can watch -live- MET productions in movie theaters. Last week, there was Renee Fleming in Rusalka


NYC is 6 hours away. Montreal is less than 2 hours. I don't even have to use any time off work to get there for a concert - and get free parking. Even Ottawa is less than 4 hours. Got there yesterday in 3.5. Maybe traffic was less because it was Family Day. Cool concert - they did Kancheli's Styx. A death program - also had Liszt Totantaz and Strauss' Death and Transfiguration. I also ate way to much sushi - new place on Bank had AYCE for only $18.

I do watch the met broadcasts. Last week I saw the Rusalka in the afternoon and then went to the Albany Symphony in the evening.

I saw them pull over two cars in front of me at the border. Looks like they are searching a lot more people than they used to. I think it must be all the publicity over the heroin epidemic here. The VT governor was even on the national news talking about it. The Canadians think we're all heroin smugglers now.


----------



## mtmailey

I SAY IT IS TIME FOR A LAWSUIT they are giving him a problem without a good cause.


----------



## Radames

mtmailey said:


> I SAY IT IS TIME FOR A LAWSUIT they are giving him a problem without a good cause.


Oh yeah - right. Canada is a pretty dinky soft country. Won't be any problem suing them. I'm sure they'll cave once I serve some papers on them.


----------



## Guest

I hope you have NEXUS!


----------



## Vaneyes

Soft protests allowed. so paint, "MY TIME WILL COME", on the sides of your car.


----------



## papsrus

The NEXUS suggestion is probably best for you.

Wiki says:

"NEXUS is a joint US/Canadian program for pre-approved, low risk travelers and requires an extensive background check and face to face interview with border officials of both nations. Membership in the program can expedite border clearance through the use of dedicated lanes."

The interviews might be a bit of a hassle but once you have the NEXUS paperwork/card, I'd guess your border crossings would go a lot smoother. 

I might also get in touch with your congressman's office for some guidance/push on the matter. If the border folks see you have support from your congressman on this, they're likely to be more accommodating/friendly.


----------



## Radames

papsrus said:


> The NEXUS suggestion is probably best for you.
> 
> Wiki says:
> 
> "NEXUS is a joint US/Canadian program for pre-approved, low risk travelers and requires an extensive background check and face to face interview with border officials of both nations. Membership in the program can expedite border clearance through the use of dedicated lanes."
> 
> The interviews might be a bit of a hassle but once you have the NEXUS paperwork/card, I'd guess your border crossings would go a lot smoother.
> 
> I might also get in touch with your congressman's office for some guidance/push on the matter. If the border folks see you have support from your congressman on this, they're likely to be more accommodating/friendly.


 Extensive background check - fuggetaboutit! I'm clinically insane. They haven't been giving me such a hard time lately. Sometimes the line is just way too long. It took 2 HOURS to get across one time over the summer. I never would have made it to Joliette in time for the symphony - so I just turned around, waited an hour at the US border and pigged out on McDonald's food - that's how upset I was. Missed Sibelius 1st Symphony!


----------



## Sloe

Why is it that complicated to cross a border between two countries that are that similar?


----------



## papsrus

Sloe said:


> Why is it that complicated to cross a border between two countries that are that similar?


9/11

Used to be basically a few standard questions (What's your destination? How long do you intend to stay? etc.) and you were waived-through with a friendly "Enjoy your stay." Maybe a quick look in the trunk or whatever if you looked like a hippie. A driver's license was sufficient identification.

Post 9/11, the free-flow border became a bit less so.

But, it's still pretty laissez-faire, I think. A few years ago a co-worker of mine flew up to Seattle and rented a car to drive up to Vancouver. Idiot he was with brought a small amount of pot with him, unbeknownst to my friend. The Canadian border guard found it, of course, and the following exchange ensued:

Border guard: "Where are you guys from?"
My friend: "Florida."
Border guard: "Let me ask you something. Do you bring sand to the beach down there in Florida?"
My Friend: "Uh, no."
Border guard: "Right. Enjoy your stay in Canada."

And they were sent on their merry way to Vancouver, where apparently the pot is as plentiful as sand on the beach.


----------



## Radames

papsrus said:


> 9/11
> 
> Used to be basically a few standard questions (What's your destination? How long do you intend to stay? etc.) and you were waived-through with a friendly "Enjoy your stay." Maybe a quick look in the trunk or whatever if you looked like a hippie. A driver's license was sufficient identification.
> 
> Post 9/11, the free-flow border became a bit less so.
> 
> But, it's still pretty laissez-faire, I think. A few years ago a co-worker of mine flew up to Seattle and rented a car to drive up to Vancouver. Idiot he was with brought a small amount of pot with him, unbeknownst to my friend. The Canadian border guard found it, of course, and the following exchange ensued:
> 
> Border guard: "Where are you guys from?"
> My friend: "Florida."
> Border guard: "Let me ask you something. Do you bring sand to the beach down there in Florida?"
> My Friend: "Uh, no."
> Border guard: "Right. Enjoy your stay in Canada."
> 
> And they were sent on their merry way to Vancouver, where apparently the pot is as plentiful as sand on the beach.


I know a guy from Vancouver who can't come to the US because of a minor pot possession conviction from years ago. When I drove a gf over the border I asked her a couple of times if she even had a seed on her. She didn't smoke pot though. Still - you have to be careful. During the Reagan years they started seizing the cars of people when they found even a little seed in the car.


----------

